# Hindus Urged To Curb 'Muslim Threat' By Having Big Families



## muslim (Jan 26, 2005)

Heres an intersting article:

*Hindus urged to curb 'Muslim threat' by having big families*

Maseeh Rahman in New Delhi
Thursday November 20, 2003
The Guardian 





A radical Hindu political party in Uttar Pradesh, India's most populous state, which is a key ally of the country's ruling party, is encouraging Hindus to have more children because of fears of a Muslim population explosion. 

The militant Shiv Sena party announced that it had identified 50 Hindu couples with five or more children in the parliamentary constituency of the Indian prime minister, Atal Bihari Vajpayee. 

"We will honour these couples at a special function next month by conferring the title 'Awakened Hindu Family'," said the Shiv Sena's state chief, Vijay Tiwari. Couples with more than 10 children would be given gifts of gold or silver. 

The call runs counter to the Indian government's policy of controlling the country's burgeoning population by promoting family planning. The "awakening" that the Shiv Sena wants to bring about stems from the belief that India's Muslim population, already estimated to be about 140 million, will overtake the Hindu, even though Hindus account for 85% of India's population, now more than a billion. 

Demographic experts assert that high birth rates are related to illiteracy and poverty, and have nothing to do with religious beliefs. 

Radical Hindu leaders claim the percentage of Muslims has been rising. Their propaganda finds a response among Hindus who resent the Muslims' separate civil law permitting men four wives - though most Muslims are too poor to practise polygamy, and educated Muslims reject the idea. 

"Even Hindus who do not support parties like the Shiv Sena or the ruling Bharatiya Janata party [BJP] believe that most Muslims have four wives and lots of children," said Dipankar Gupta, a sociologist. The issue even figured in the Gujarat state assembly elections last year, with the BJP's chief minister, Narendra Modi, mocking Muslim families for their "25 children each". 

Now the BJP's political ally, the Shiv Sena, hopes for mileage in the spectre of the "Muslim population bomb". 

Mr Tiwari said: "When the Muslims become 30% of the population democracy and peace will disappear from India. To maintain the social balance, and to save the nation, we are now asking Hindu couples to have a minimum of four children each." 

Mr Tiwari claimed there had been a positive response from Hindus in Uttar Pradesh. But analysts are doubtful. "The Shiv Sena's appeal has always been its focus on pragmatic issues, such as jobs for its supporters," said Mr Gupta. "Such a madcap campaign could rebound on the party."


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 26, 2005)

Good idea. Muslims are currently trying to do this anyway so I agree with it.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 27, 2005)

Gurfateh Parwan Ho !

that is not the only thing.Rama had three mothers,Krishan has many wives.So hindus must also be allowed to keep more then one wives.Unlike Muslims where female are usually not allowed to go out to work due to veil system Hindu female can go out to work.

So say if we have one husband and three wives.One wife can do home making or baby sitting and other two can join husband to earn money for household expenditures.This will enable to maintain a big family.

Das want to say that Sixth and Tenth Guru had more then one wives.Even it is totally false that Mata Sundri Ji and Jeeto Ji were one as Mata Sundri Ji never visited Anandpur Sahib after going to Delhi(during the last seizure causing total fragmanrtaion in family of Gurudev).So her final resting place is in Delhi,while Angettha Sahib of Mata Jeeto Ji is in Anandpur Sahib.

Similarly many books also talk about the fact that all four Sahibzadas were not from same mother but from two mothers.So as Sikh population is falling why do not Sikhs also do polygamy(in fact Mahraja Ranjeet Singh also had many wives).

There has been a tendency in some of our so called scholars who try to prove that Sikhism is role model for modern world.So just to prove it they try to twist the truth and say Tenth Guru had only one wife(From whom he had four sons,Whcih is wrong),Even then they fail to bring in here the fact he also did marry second(who was actually the third) Mata Sahib Kaur.Marriege is a marriege and no one can compell Guru.But how will the so called scholar prove that Gurus were pro Family planing as Tenth master did have 4 sons unlike one child norn of today.

Fact is that in modern western world,If there are person who have been realy been successfull to convert or to preach Sikhs to modern world(this includes Muslims from Central Asia or Iran)They are from gruops often termed as Vipravadi by these scolars,Example are Baba Virsa Singh Ji(gobindsadan.org),Yogi Bhajan,Nanaksar,Nirmalas,rara Sahib or even AKJ.

As often to intervening with the Guru's will in Bad,So as a result even these 'scholars' are unable to prevent there own children from becoming Patit.

Coming Back to serious business.

Sikhs were 2.5% of Indian population but at present they are only about 1.7%.Main reason is either female feoticide or marriege out side religeon.

Young girl are killed before birth as when they grow up,to get a suitable match they may lead to dowery to be given.So if polygamy is allowed in Sikhs then girls will have more options so 'high price' of single groom can be over come.Say a person with two wives can accomodate the third wife without asking for a dowery as she can contribute to the family by earning while a match for single highly qualified person may have to be decided by amont of dowery to be paid to his family.

So with the polygamy another problem of Sikhs girls marrying a non Sikh will reduce as they may have chance to marry a Sikh already married so she may have more option to protect Sikhism.

Lastly if the numbers of Sikhs can not be increased by conversion in Punjab then let them increase by birth.There is no dearth of money in Indian Punjab.Else non Sikhs from the state of Das(Bihar) will make Sikhs a minority in Punjab also.

In Democracy numbers only count.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 27, 2005)

vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Krishan has many wives.


This is untrue.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 27, 2005)

Akal Sahai,

One wife had name Rukmani,Another one was doughter of bear Jambwan,In fact lord Krishan rescued thopusends of girl from demon ,who was to sacrifise them and as no one was there to marry them so did he married them.Das is forgetting one more name who was another prominent queen of lord Krishana.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 27, 2005)

Ah big misconception.

Krishna didn't marry thousands, he multiplied into many many Krishnas to marry them to each one had a Krishna each.


----------



## Arvind (Jan 27, 2005)

CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> Ah big misconception.
> 
> Krishna didn't marry thousands, he multiplied into many many Krishnas to marry them to each one had a Krishna each.


Forgive my ignorance, but I have no idea, what you are talking about! Sounds like Some magical powers to create that many bodies! Sorry, if my ignorant remark offends anyone.

Regards.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 27, 2005)

Krishna is GOD to the Hindus so GOD can do anything. I expected a more open-minded response from a mod... anyway, yes, this is one of his great leelas that he multiplied into many bodies.


----------



## Arvind (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for your reply John. I request for forgiveness, as I really didnt intend any offence. Just my ignorance.

Regards.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 28, 2005)

It's ok bud we are all here to learn


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 31, 2005)

Gurfateh Parwan Ho!

Das is just giving another wife of Krishan's name who is Staya Bhama.Krishana did multiply but with his maids or Gopis or Sakhis.In Fact he was Brah Gyni and as could realise himself in all atoms(holy Gita) so even if he did not divided his body into multiple bodies then to he was potent enough with single body.

As das is a former hindu so does Das tells this thing.There is nothing that he multipled into many bodies but fact is that he was one with the universe or the stage of enlighten meant.

He cold be a role model for human beings.It is only foolish hindus who do not understand the meaning of Bhagvat Geeta tend to cook such stories.Say if they were so many Krishanas then who was the one who gave sermons of Gita.And which Krishan to be followed,One with Gita or with Radha or with Rukhmini.Had many forms of Krishana be true then hwe would have left one for his eertnal love Mata Radha Ji,Who lived rest of her life in sepration and making there love a legend.

It is shamefull for hindus who make mockery of there faith by making illogical miracles attached to things with deeper spritual meaning.Das is pointing a direct finger towards swami Prbhupad of ISKON.


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 25, 2007)

All these subtle attacks are coming from Iran ?
In sikhawareness.com these subtle attacks ain't subtle anymore. There is an ulterior motive behind these accusations. Understand and analyse.


----------



## MKAUR1981 (Jul 26, 2007)

WJKK WJKF

Veerji I am sorry but I do not accept this.



> Das want to say that Sixth and Tenth Guru had more then one wives.Even it is totally false that Mata Sundri Ji and Jeeto Ji were one as Mata Sundri Ji never visited Anandpur Sahib after going to Delhi(during the last seizure causing total fragmanrtaion in family of Gurudev).So her final resting place is in Delhi,while Angettha Sahib of Mata Jeeto Ji is in Anandpur Sahib.


 
Maybe I am wrong and I do understand there have been extensive studies regarding the speculation of how many wives Guru Ji had.

However I find it difficult to understand how Guru ji could have 2 or more wives when it is written in our Rehit Maryada that it no man should take on another wife if his 1st wife is still alive. Also marriage is *"a single soul in 2 bodies".* So how or why would Guru Ji contradict his teachings?



> Similarly many books also talk about the fact that all four Sahibzadas were not from same mother but from two mothers


 
Sorry I forgot to add this.

But I have read that Ajit Singh was adopted so maybe this explains why the four Sahibzadas are not from the same mother.

Again I may be wrong....so please do correct me.


----------

